# FOTOS DE CHORRILLOS



## arena235 (Jun 20, 2006)

Este foro es lo maximo, alguien podra poner fotos de mi querido Chorrillos?
gracias, 

arena235


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

....jajajaja take buena por mi mare, yo entro alucinando encontrar fotos de chorrillos, jajajaja que chombo firme.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^^^`jajajaj me pasó lo mismo !!! º_0


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

yo tambien, ya estaba entrando con la idea de pasar este thread al foro principal del incas.......


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> yo tambien, ya estaba entrando con la idea de pasar este thread al foro principal del incas.......


idem


----------



## arena235 (Jun 20, 2006)

ya pues, no se me ocurrio otra cosa para pedir fotos de mi Chorrillos querido,
:nuts: 

arena235 :angel:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

xD!!!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

fotos de nuestro chorrillos querido , se acerca el aniversario ......... miyashiro 2006 jajjaja


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pacolam said:


>


creo que este sitio es barranco, o me he quinceado.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es una pena que no se vean tan buenas fotos de este Distrito, yo tengo estas, incluso me parece que las saquè del foro todoarquitectura, pero para no quedarse con las ganas de verlas....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asu Vane las dos primeras fotos deben ser bien antiguas no? se ven.. pero están bien bonitas, se ve bien verde el distrito, m epregunto si desde el aire se seguirá veindo así? en fin gracias por als fotos Vane y Pacolam.


----------



## arena235 (Jun 20, 2006)

muchas gracias por las fotos estan muy buenas, por poco y ubico mi casa, yo vivia a una cuadra del coliseo mariscal caceres.... buaaaaaa....... que nostalgia..... :wave:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aqui una foto de la plaza san pedro cerca al malecon, en internet no se encuentran buenas fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos ah!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas las fotos, ahora si este thread se va para la pagina principal de nuestro incas....


----------

